# USD Paypal account



## JaneRo (Feb 22, 2014)

My husband has a USD paypay account. He would like to move the funds to our USD CIBC bank account without paying any currency exchange fees. Is there a simple way to so do this? Thanks!


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

The most common way that seems to work most of the time is an RBC account.


http://forums.redflagdeals.com/how-withdrawing-usd-paypal-account-avoid-cad-conversion-973455/


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Cool Beans. I tried this in the summer but it didn't work. This time it at least got to the stage of attempting to put in a couple deposits.

Hopefully this works. I made some decent coin scalping Hip tickets and I'd like to get my sweet American greenbacks .....


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

none said:


> Cool Beans. I tried this in the summer but it didn't work. This time it at least got to the stage of attempting to put in a couple deposits.
> 
> Hopefully this works. I made some decent coin scalping Hip tickets and I'd like to get my sweet American greenbacks .....


Can you post an update, please? Also, I scrolled through that thread... 1st and last 2 pages... as it started in 2010, I think, to see if any of the instructions have changed and it seems to vary. Would you mind posting what routing code you used? I presently transfer USD funds into my US account w/ Banner Bank, then withdraw cash and deposit it w/ RBC and then transfer it electronically to Tangerine, so it'd be great to skip the Banner Bank portion.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Not to rain on parade, but I recall RBC shut this work-around down over the last couple of years. I could be wrong though!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> Not to rain on parade, but I recall RBC shut this work-around down over the last couple of years. I could be wrong though!


I did it last week and it worked through RBC. I did, however, try it last summer and it didn't.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to hear none....


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

cedebe said:


> Can you post an update, please? Also, I scrolled through that thread... 1st and last 2 pages... as it started in 2010, I think, to see if any of the instructions have changed and it seems to vary. Would you mind posting what routing code you used? I presently transfer USD funds into my US account w/ Banner Bank, then withdraw cash and deposit it w/ RBC and then transfer it electronically to Tangerine, so it'd be great to skip the Banner Bank portion.


Use the routing info in the link I provided first post


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Just confirmed Paypal's deposits into my USD RBC account, so all seems well. Curious, however, as to why so many people on the other had problems with this...


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Interesting thread, will have to check out the RBC link.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer TD. https://www.tdbank.com/default.aspx

They have branches on the eastern seaboard as well as in the south.

I deposit Paypal funds into my Florida branch.
I can then wire then into my Interactive Brokers account, or to my Canadian TDCT USD account.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Smart.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

robertcladner55 said:


> Can you convert CAD to USD on PayPal?


Yes, you can. But I wouldn't, their exchange fee is a ripoff. Roughly 3.5%

I just checked, converting $100 USD would give my $126.45 Cdn
But the current spot rate is 1.299


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

I did this back in the day and forgot about the RBC US$ account, they charged a fee for it being inactive this year, now have to figure out how to withdraw funds or use them.


----------

